# strobe light kit



## fisher42 (Aug 11, 2004)

i'm looking for the strobe light kit that plugs into the headlights on my John Deere LX266 Lawn Tractor. I've seen them before on someone elses lawn tractor, but i don't know where to get them. any help would be greatly appreciated thank


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Hideaway strobes*

If you mean the hideaway strobes, I have them. E-mail me direct. Thanks!


----------



## NEXTDAYSIGNS (Oct 25, 2003)

What kind of strobes do you carry and how much?


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Strobes*



NEXTDAYSIGNS said:


> What kind of strobes do you carry and how much?


These are Sound Off 6/90 systems. I like them better than the Whelen. We use these al the time w/o problem. Lemme know if you're interested.

Thanks!

Brian


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

How do you put hideaway strobes on a lawn tractor?


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Lawn tractor*

Depends on the lights it has. You may have to use strobe heads instead.


----------

